# Cyberduck refuse d'ouvrir



## tartofour (30 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai « fermé » mon macbook pendant que cyberduck était ouvert et lorsque j'ai rouvert l'ordinateur, il refusait de se réveiller. Après un long laps de temps à ne pas réussir à le sortir du sommeil, je l'ai éteint de force. Désormais Cyberduck refuse de s'ouvrir pour une raison que je ne comprends pas. Lorsque je l'ouvre l'icône apparaît quelques secondes dans le dock et disparaît aussitôt. 
J'ai balancé les préférences que me montrait Apptrap et réinstallé. Rien à faire. Quelqu'un a un conseil ?


----------



## pascalformac (30 Avril 2008)

bonjour

comme chez le toubib 
plus d'infos 
mac , OS , version cyberduck et resultats de tests
- repparation des autorisations 
- verif et réparation du DD

-essai de cyberduck sur une autre session

et j'espère que tu as téléchargé de là
http://cyberduck.ch/


----------



## tartofour (30 Avril 2008)

Voici donc les infos :
Macbook Core 2 Duo 2GHz 2 Gigo Ram
Mac OS 10.5.2 Leopard
Cyberduck version 2.8.5 du site officiel
J'ai fait les opérations de vérification à partir du disque de Léopard et tout est en bon état. 
Cyberduck fonctionne sur un compte invité

médusé donc,



Précision supplémentaire : CyberDuck, en tant que "client FTP" est ce qu'on appelle un "logiciel internet". Donc, les problèmes qu'il te pose, comme pour tout "logiciel internet", tu en parles dans le forum ... Le forum ... Allez, je suis sûr que tu le sais ... "Internet et réseau", eh oui ! Bravo, et c'est encore un militaire qui gagne une tringle à rideaux ! Bon, assez ri, on déménage.


----------



## tartofour (30 Avril 2008)

Si ça peut aider quelqu'un à m'aider (ce qui serait apprécié) j'ai les messages suivants qui apparaissent dans la console lorsque je tente d'ouvrir :

08-04-30 18:19:06 Cyberduck[1102] Unable to find class: ch.cyberduck.ui.cocoa.CDMainApplication, exiting 

08-04-30 18:19:06 com.apple.launchd[261] ([0x0-0x8f08f].ch.sudo.cyberduck[1102]) Exited with exit code: 1 
​je continue à espérer une solution plus simple que de changer de logiciel ftp (je l'aime bien le canard)


----------



## La mouette (30 Avril 2008)

J'ai le même problème.
Depuis ce matin

J'ai fait la mise à jour Java.
SUr un autre ordi, j'ai pas fait cette màj et le canard s'ouvre sans problème


----------



## tartofour (30 Avril 2008)

Après des recherches et des contres-recherches, j'ai trouvé que le problème resurgissait parfois aux mises à jour de Java. Bref il suffit d'ouvrir les préférences Java et de faire des modifications pour que ça fonctionne à nouveau... J'ai mis version Java de Java 5.0 et en bas, dans les menus, j'ai mis 5.0 (64 bits ou pas ne faisant pas trop de différence je pense) en premier et bref Cyberduck est revenu à la vie.
Préférences Java se trouve dans : application/utilitaires/Java/Préférences Java


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2008)

Oui c'est bien ça.
Il faut glisser Java 5.0 en première position.
J'avais mis java 6 en premier et CyberDuck ne s'ouvrait pas.

Bon et bien une màj de CyberDuck devrait corriger ça bientôt


----------

